# Bikes for wife & kids: Liv Tempt vs Trek Marlin vs Cannondale Althea vs Trek DS ?



## LocoJoe (Jun 14, 2015)

Need to purchase multiple women's bikes (wife and 3 daughters; tween and teenagers), therefore looking for reputable brands and solid components that will last, without breaking bank ($450-$650 each). Also important are hydraulic brakes and internal frame wires.

For off-road options, was considering women's 2019 Liv Tempt 3 vs Trek Marlin 5.
For multi-purpose bike, was considering women's Trek Dual Sport 2 vs Cannondale Althea 3.

Does anyone feel strongly one way or another? And Why? :???:

Thanks,

Joe
Virginia


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I'm actually getting a 2019 Trek Marlin 6 for my 11 year old daughter. She is 5' tall and now rides adult extra small! I had to get her the women's frame so she can get on the bike. If you go for the Marlin 6, it comes with Hydraulic brakes. My daughter is more of a gravel pounder / flat trail rider so the Marlin 6 is a good starter for her. She wants to ride more like me so she will grow into the Marlin 6 for quite a while. 

The Marlin 6 has a 3x8 drivetrain vs the 3x7 on the Marlin 5. I wanted my daughter to have just a little more range to grow as a rider. The fork is slightly different as well. 

What kind of trails do you plan on riding? Dual sport bikes aren't meant for a lot of biking trails other than maybe gravel or dirt roads.


----------



## LocoJoe (Jun 14, 2015)

Your feedback makes sense.

Would be riding everywhere from neighborhood streets, parks, dirt/rocky trails, even basic mtb obstacle courses, etc. But no hardcore mtb. Decided to cross out the hybrids.
Daughters 10, 13, 16 yr old and all need new bikes.
Notice the Marlin 5 also have hydr disc and the Marlin 6 just gets me just a few upgraded components, but $150+ more.
But still strongly looking into the Liv Tempt 3 (~$530) since it looks similar to the Marlin, upgraded components to Marlin 5 and Marlin 6, but substantial less $$.
Believe the local Giant/Liv dealer may be more price flexible than fixed Trek prices.


----------

